# Do double wall baskets wear out?



## AlexR (Jul 16, 2020)

I have Bambino Plus. Almost 2 years old.

And the double shot pressurised basket started pulling really watery shots. It's undrinkable. But the machine pulls perfect shots with single(pressurised) basket.

Is it possible the basket gets wrecked over the time?

Also, as a side note and possibly related. Machine became super picky on the level of grind with these pressurised baskets. I bought ground coffee meant for drippers by accident and it can't extract it properly either. 
Maybe machine lost its pressure power?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

No - more in your other thread.


----------

